# PE California Postponing Exam



## PE_STR (Apr 1, 2008)

Guys,

I sent in my application to the California Board for PE Civil exam (just the Seismic and Surveying Portion) and was hoping to take it this October 2008. But they never really asked my choice and automatically set me up for the April exam (I received my exam ticket yesterday). My work is very hectic currently and I haven't even started my preparations yet.

Can I postpone the exam? I know Cal has a form for postponement, but do I send it now or after the exam? Will they let me take the exam in October? I would hate to pay the 235$ fee again? What is the correct procedure? Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks.

PE_STR


----------



## cocoloco (Apr 2, 2008)

I had to postpone it once. I had a lot of work and I knew I was not going to be able to get off work at night and sit down to study. I sent the form approximately 60 days before the exam and I was allowed to take it during the next cycle without penalty. If I was you I'd hurry up and send it now. If you send it after the test they may just say no.

http://www.dca.ca.gov/pels/forms/a_postponement.pdf


----------



## rudy (Apr 2, 2008)

I thought this topic was some sort of April fool's joke. From the topic it sounded like the whole state was postponing the exam. 

When my application was approved (in Texas), I got automatically approved to take the test the following offering. That's one thing the board posted no warning of. I incorrectly assumed that I could pick the test date once approved.


----------



## cocoloco (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey PS_STR- come to think about it I faxed the form.... Something else to consider..


----------



## PE_STR (Apr 2, 2008)

cocoloco said:


> Hey PS_STR- come to think about it I faxed the form.... Something else to consider..


Thanks for the information Cocoloco. I appreciate it.


----------

